

What if AWS goes pop, runs out of cash? - thefinalboss
http://www.channelregister.co.uk/2014/09/25/public_iaas_crisis/

======
jxm262
I highly doubt AWS will go "pop". They're still leading the market by a huge
margin. I moved on to AWS last year and still haven't found anything else
comparable that I'm more comfortable with. One thing I'd love to see though is
maybe some sub-set or preconfiguration of aws that's more developer friendly.
Some sort of Heroku type thing that still allows access to the box to
change/add everything as needed. I sometimes feel that I'm spending too much
time doing the little server admin tasks when I'd prefer to just focus on
development. I dunno, just a thought I've been having..

Anyway the constant price lowering by all these companies will be interesting
to see play out.

~~~
outside1234
The thing is - if Google and Microsoft keep pressuring Amazon on price, its
possible that they could run Amazon out of cash and into a crisis all other
things equal. The large numbers that Amazon is running up could actually work
against them in this sense.

It will be interesting to see how Amazon responds - do they raise prices in
their retail operations to raise more cash?

------
PaulHoule
"Are you sharing your cloud with a hamster?"

